# Sargent EC100 Control Panel



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

Hi all, can anyone assist, FW tank level indicators on control panel show tank full regardless of level, emptied tank today but still showed full. Tried the usual panel reset (removal of plug at rear for 30 secs, switching off EC225 charger, then powering on EC100 while pressing leisure battery button) so if anyone knows of another reset procedure I'd be grateful. 

We are away in MH at present so lack of level indication is a pain.

Stewart


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Try sending a pm to Ian Sargent >>>HERE<<< he is a very helpful trade member.


----------



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

wakk44 said:


> Try sending a pm to Ian Sargent >>>HERE<<< he is a very helpful trade member.


Thanks for that Steve, being Friday night I'll wait and see if he's online later if not I'll try a pm

Stewart


----------



## Sargent (Feb 1, 2008)

Hi Stewart, sorry for missing your post, I would suggest that you could start by disconnecting the water level connector on the back of the control panel, to see if this clears the problem (obviously the water level should not display) 
If this has cleared the problem then you could locate the water level sensor and check the connector.
It could be that the connector has water in it, this could be due to that the connector is not located away from the road spray.
If you can dry this out then hopefully this should clear the problem.

If the problem is still present after checking and drying (if required) then if you send us a PM or email one of our technical people will call you with some other things to check.

[email protected]

Best regards

Ian Sargent


----------



## David e (Mar 16, 2019)

Hi everyone I am new to the forum can anyone tell me if I can update a EC100 Control Panel to the latest digital one please Dave


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

David e said:


> Hi everyone I am new to the forum can anyone tell me if I can update a EC100 Control Panel to the latest digital one please Dave


Query for Sargent I would have thought, I know some PSUs can be updated but the over door controls had to be changed as well.

Sargent customer care is really good, they'll happily advise.

Terry


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Hi David, welcome to the forum.

Did you notice there's an email for Sargent in the post above yours?

As Terry says, their customer service is known to be very good.


----------

